# Codesys Prozessabbild



## Tracer (17 Oktober 2009)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wann das Prozessabbild bei einem programmiebaren Wago-Koppler 750-833 eingelesen wird? Wird das nur einmal im Zyklus gelesen ? Oder erfolgt jeder Zugriff auf die EA's dierekt?

mfg 
tracer


----------



## zotos (17 Oktober 2009)

Das Prozessabbild ist mit den IEC Tasks verknüpft. Wenn man also nur einen Task und kein Multitasking verwendet ergibt sich der Ablauf wie folgt (Beispiel von einer 750-841):



			
				WAGO HANDBUCH schrieb:
			
		

> 3.1.8.3.1 Ablaufschema einer IEC-Task
> 
> Systemzeit ermitteln (tStart).
> Wenn seit dem letzten Schreiben der Ausgänge
> ...



----------------------------------------
Mein Freund Google hat mir folgenden Link zukommen lassen:
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/121/m083300d.pdf

Schau mal auf/ab Seite 56


----------



## Tracer (17 Oktober 2009)

Besten Dank!

Ich hatte mir das Handbuch zum 750-833 angeschaut, und da stehts dann auch so drin.

cu
tracer


----------

